# Best $40 I've Spent So Far.....



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

This is just awesome! I saw the first person who embroidered there Cruze and thought the idea was brilliant! This is such a nice touch that even the kids will love it. Great job Dad!


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

I love the idea.

I don't love:
- the color (doesn't match the interior)
- the font
- that Daniel's name dips at the middle
- that Bayleigh's name is crooked

What did you use to do it?


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

bvbull200 said:


> I love the idea.
> 
> I don't love:
> - the color (doesn't match the interior)
> ...


-Color in person is actually really good in person.
-Font - Joint Family choice =), I like it through
-Danial & Bayleigh i just havent adjusted the covers back in perfect position (Covers are a pain to get back on/lot of adjusting to the get back in right position again) 

Thanks for informing about Bayleighs name didnt notice it till now, but im not done adjusting the covers yet. Just loved the look had to take pics

Got it done at the mall, embroidery store


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Good price! Well I guess iam not the only one with this anymore .


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> Good price! Well I guess iam not the only one with this anymore .


 
lol been looking at doing to for a while, yours pushed me over the edge to do it. love how yours came out!


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

dindin said:


> lol been looking at doing to for a while, yours pushed me over the edge to do it. love how yours came out!


lol ya me too and then the shop had them for like a week and a half (which drove me crazy) thanks.:wub: yours too . it just adds a bit of a personal touch to the car !!!


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Meh. It could look nice. Good idea though. It's good you didn't pay anymore then $40 lol


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> Meh. It could look nice. Good idea though. It's good you didn't pay anymore then $40 lol


 
I would have paid more for it, may not be your style but hey to each their own


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks good! I was thinking of doing the headrests too. Didn't think about the people in the mall.... Thanks for the great idea!! :goodjob:


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

looks good man


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lookin' good!

There's a custom embroidery guy at the mall here in GSO too. He may end up doing my rear headrests, but the "RS" logo should be done this week by the company that does the custom embroidery for a lot of dealerships in the area. He does a boatload of Camaros and Corvettes, and lots of pickup trucks, but I will be his FIRST Cruze! Can hardly wait! Will post pics when done!


----------



## BuzeCruZe (Sep 8, 2011)

Sweet headrest..no actually its terrible.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope they always sit in the same spot!!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here are mine:


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Here are mine:


Jackin everyone's threads mang. Your supposed to start your own :noob:


92 prelude siR, jdm h22a, all jdm as fük!


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

BuzeCruZe said:


> Sweet headrest..no actually its terrible.


First post and you're already trollin'.  Must be a new record...?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Here are mine:


That looks awesome. I would do that but put them in the shoulder area. Very clean looking.


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

BuzeCruZe said:


> Sweet headrest..no actually its terrible.


wow one post and that all you got, **** you cant even post pics of your "ride" but want to judge others :eusa_clap:


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I like the Cruze logos. Methinks I might take the new seatcover headrests ( that I wasn't going to install) and ask my s-i-l to do 2 on her fancy machine. The RS ones look good too. Are they embroidered?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

LadyInBlue said:


> Well, I like the Cruze logos. Methinks I might take the new seatcover headrests ( that I wasn't going to install) and ask my s-i-l to do 2 on her fancy machine. The RS ones look good too. Are they embroidered?


They are embroidered...the fellow that did it does a lot of the embroidery for dealerships in the central Carolina area. Check and see with some dealerships in your area and see if they can recommend anyone for custom embroidery...that's how I found this guy. Nice thing is, since he does it for dealerships, he is licensed to use the official logos and fonts of the manufacturers.


----------



## sdjonedge (Aug 23, 2011)

dindin said:


> Only cost me $40.00 for all 5 headrest & took about 1 hour to do.
> Well it is pouring rain, but had to take pictures. Still have to adjust "Danial" on the back headrest, little loose on one side (Was In A Hurry).
> On side note those are my 3 kid's names on the back seat headrest.


Hey What model Cruze is that. I don't have THREE head rest on my rear seat..

Scott


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think the 3rd headrest was dropped for 2012 models (all trims).
In 2011, I think all trims had the third headrest except the Eco trim.

If I'm wrong, I will gratefully stand corrected....


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I think the 3rd headrest was dropped for 2012 models (all trims).
> In 2011, I think all trims had the third headrest except the Eco trim.
> 
> If I'm wrong, I will gratefully stand corrected....


Close, gman.  The 2011 Eco automatics have it, but the 2011 Eco manuals do not.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> Close, gman.  The 2011 Eco automatics have it, but the 2011 Eco manuals do not.


Well done Lucy! I knew the difference was somewhere within the Eco trim


----------

